# Had my first panic attack today.. Please help



## Vinz (May 5, 2011)

I was on the train today for work and it got stuck for a few minutes underground and suddenly out of nowhere feelings of claustrophobia overcame me. It was as something of impending doom was waiting to happen to me. It scared me to the bones, since I thought I was going insane and that I might end up screaming on the train like some mad man. So I got off at the next station, decided to skip work since I thought I was losing myself. I came under a strong feeling of depersonalization and derealization. Everything looked really strange and I felt trapped. Even out in the open space I felt completely trapped. I decided to take a cab home. I crashed on my bed and began comforting myself and slowly went to sleep but not deep sleep. After waking up I decided to do some research on panic attacks and ended up here.

A little background about me. I was depressed for over couple of years after the mid 20s existential crisis. I thought I got over it couple of months ago. But old feelings began resurfacing again a few weeks back and I could feel my mind trying hard to fight it. Over the last few months I also began experimenting with lucid dreaming and have successfully had more than 5 lucid episodes which actually led me to question the nature of reality and questions of that sorts. I guess the combination is NOT recommend. Since last week, everything started feeling a bit hazy and unreal. I had hard time staying awake at work and it really began affecting my job.

I also noticed that my breathing pattern has changed, I am now more mindful of my breathing, which came about from practicing mindfulness breathing meditation. I should mention that it was self taught. Upon reading a few articles I found that incorrect breathing can cause DPS.

After today I have decided to stop my experiments with lucid dreaming for the near future but I do not want to discontinue my mediation practice. Does meditation help or worsen DPS? I'm just glad to have found help on the internet and to find that I am not the only one going through such an episode. I would appreciate it if you guys can let me know the best way to cope with DPS and panic attacks and how to prevent them from recurrence in future. And if anyone is suffering from depression with DPS, please let me know your ways of coping with that too. Thanks for your time and words.


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2011)

yea yea yea blablabla, WHO CARES?


----------



## Brando2600 (Apr 22, 2010)

whatsmyname said:


> yea yea yea blablabla, WHO CARES?


Don't listen to whatsmyname, he's doped up or dying or something...


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2011)

whatsmyname said:


> yea yea yea blablabla, WHO CARES?


User removed from the community.


----------



## Vinz (May 5, 2011)

The apathy of some users is appalling in this space. Especially the chat section. There is so much negativity there. People who've given up all hope brining others too down with them. A support community is supposed to foster help and hope into a suffering person. Way too many confused 14year olds who think its cool to view themselves as suffering souls. Not good. Thanks for your moderation.


----------

